# NDWF Fall Flickertails



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

New Grant Program Fosters Youth Hunting, Shooting Experiences

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department has developed a new grant program designed to assist private groups with efforts to encourage new hunters and shooters. Under the new program, grants of up to $3,000 are available to qualifying wildlife, shooting, civic or fraternal organizations for events or projects that emphasize youth hunting participation or training.

"We're looking for all kinds of ideas and approaches to get more young North Dakotans involved in hunting," said Roger Rostvet, Game and Fish Department deputy director. "We're hoping this program can help groups expand on things they already do, or get new initiatives off the ground."

The 2007 state legislature included $100,000 in the Game and Fish Department's budget to carry out a grant program to encourage youth hunting. Of that, the Department allocated $45,000 to further develop the National Archery in the Schools program, which provides equipment and training for schools that include archery within their physical education curriculum. The remaining grant funds are available for youth-oriented projects that will occur in 2008.

Nonprofit organizations registered with the North Dakota Secretary of State's office to provide public service are eligible to apply. The organization must have officers, a treasury account, liability coverage and private locations to conduct events.

Game and Fish grant funds are available to reimburse a variety of event expenses, including promotional printing; event memorabilia such as shirts, caps or vests; ammunition and targets, and eye and ear protection. Grants can also be used for shooting range improvement or development. Applications for projects in 2008 must be submitted before Dec. 31, 2007.

Hunting events will receive priority over shooting-only events. For more information or to receive application materials, contact Nathaniel Umphrey, Game and Fish Department outreach biologist in Bismarck, at 701-328-6332.

October Board Meeting

The next North Dakota Wildlife Federation board meeting will be held Saturday October 20th at 4:00 pm at the Triangle Y Youth Camp near Garrison. All affiliate clubs are encouraged to send a representative to this meeting as many important issues will be discussed. Expected topics for discussion include the Fair Chase Hunting initiated measure, the future of the NDWF Youth Conservation Camp, database services the NDWF can offer its affiliates, and an upcoming NDWF blanket insurance policy for affiliate clubs.

As always, all NDWF members are welcome to attend. Board members are invited to arrive Friday evening and tour the Triangle Y youth camp, and attend a social and dinner. Saturday morning board members will be able to do some hunting in the local area before the meeting. Sleeping accommodations are available at the Triangle Y camp for $10 per person per night. For more information or to reserve your spot on Friday or Saturday night please contact Shawn at 1-888-827-2557.

Stay Involved&#8230;Send this email Message to Your Friends!

If you're receiving this newsletter its likely you are already on the NDWF email list. To help us get the word out on North Dakota wildlife issues we strongly encourage you to send this email to your friends and tell them to get signed up for our mailing list.

If you know of people who don't have access to email, print them off a copy of this newsletter or ask your club president to print off a few copies and bring it to your next meeting. By signing up for this newsletter you are not agreeing to be a part of anything outside of the NDWF. This list will not be sold to any other organizations or be used to spam your inbox. It will be used strictly for official NDWF business. Please take a quick minute and send this message out to your email contact list and tell everyone to get involved in North Dakota outdoor issues. Thanks!

2007 Youth Conservation Camp is in the Books

From August 5-11 campers from across the state gathered at the Triangle Y Youth Camp near Garrison for the annual NDWF Youth Conservation Camp. This year campers learned about everything from hunting and water ecology, to mountain lions and mule deer.

This year more than 50 individuals generously gave their time to help teach the campers about a wide variety of subjects. We'd like to thank everyone who helped as a presenter or volunteer this year. If anyone is left off this list we sincerely apologize, there were so many great people who helped us. We genuinely appreciate all of your efforts.

Glenda Fauske Rick Tcschaefer Phil Williamson Ginny Mehlhoff

Diane Krzmarzick Sue Isbell Lorraine Manz Warren Wiedrich

Jim Wenning Sonny Brunsell Nathaniel Umphrey John Paul Martin

Scott McLeod Brandon Mason Tim Brubakken Brian Barrett

Lou Ann Bruner Bill Schaller Charles & Sue Taft Erv Johnson

Bill Sharff Greg Gullickson Dave Fryda Don Winter

Paula Mielke Chuck DeRemer Dick McCabe Pat Haugen

Jim Boley Terry Allbee Doug Gausvik Joe Lautenschlager

Don Baasch Mike McEnroe Dwight Lies Charles Vasicek

Mike Donahue Jack Kavanay Clarence Bina Rich Barrios

Lori Betz Ron Geiser Jeremy Duckwitz Denis Bense

Dan Clark Greg Eider Derrick Kostelecky Bob Brink

Dennis Jefferies Dave Brandt Greg Schoneck Robert Miller

Dennis & Lynda Miller James Christofferson Kerry & Stacey Whipp

Jackie Jacobson--Audubon National Wildlife Refuge Falkirk Coal Mine

The North Dakota Wildlife Federation would also like to thank our 2007 Youth Conservation Camp Sponsors

NRA Youth Programs ND Governors Walleye Cup Conservation Fund

Scheels Minot Pheasants for the Future, Inc.

Barnes County Wildlife Federation Buffalo Wildlife Club

Nodak Sportsmen's Club ND Natural Resources Trust

Great River Energy Starion Financial

ND Hunter Educator Association Lewis and Clark Wildlife Club

Mule Deer Foundation Wal-Mart

ND Game & Fish Department ND Eco Ed

Pheasants Forever, Inc.-Dunn County Chapter #94

Pheasants Forever, Inc.-Dakota Chapter

Sportsmen Against Hunger

The North Dakota Community Action agencies are once again gearing up for the Sportsmen Against Hunger (SAH) program. SAH was initiated by Community Action agencies in 2004, as a program to assist food pantries in delivering quality meat protein to families in need throughout the state of ND. Last year (2006) 369 deer were donated to the program, processed and delivered to food pantries across the state. Community Action agencies are thankful for the support this program has received from sporting clubs and other agencies across the state, however there is still a need.

A survey conducted by NDCAA found that food pantries across the state of ND are willing to accept nearly 71,000 pounds of venison per year! Food pantries are thankful for the venison especially during the holiday and winter months when families are very much in need. If you or your club is interested in helping cover processing costs in your area, or would like more information on the SAH program, please contact Ann Pollert at 701-232-2452.

At Large Board Member Ballots

NDWF members who do not belong to an affiliate club should keep an eye on their mailboxes in the next couple of weeks for the At-Large board member ballots. At least sixty days prior to the annual convention the ballots must be mailed out to individual NDWF members in good standing. With the convention coming up in January we want to give you plenty of time to prepare, so start thinking now of who you'd like to see on the board. These board members will be elected to two-year terms. If you receive a ballot and you don't see anyone on it you'd like to vote for, feel free to write in someone else's name who you think will do a good job.

Researched Resolutions Needed

If you have an issue you would like to see the North Dakota Wildlife Federation take action on at the annual convention, now is the time to get moving. If you would like to submit a resolution, it needs to be sent to the resolutions committee chairman, Tom Sklebar, for review prior to the annual meeting. His e-mail address is [email protected]. It is important that your club's views are represented, and if it feels strongly about an issue you must submit a resolution for the NDWF to take action. Deadline for resolution submission is December 14.

Valley City Man Sentenced for Killing Protected Birds

BISMARCK, N.D. (AP) -- In what officials call a landmark case in the region, a man has been sentenced to probation and ordered to repay $20,000 for setting leg hold traps to illegally kill great horned owls, red-tail hawks and other protected birds.

The U.S. attorney's office said Alvin Schumacher, 58, of Valley City was sentenced Wednesday to 18 months of probation. Federal Judge Daniel Hovland also ordered Schumacher to forfeit his hunting and firearms privileges in North America during that time and to pay $20,000 in restitution.

Schumacher pleaded guilty in June to seven counts involving killing or transporting migratory birds.

"The Schumacher pole trapping case is a landmark case in North Dakota, and probably across the upper Midwest where pheasant hunting is extremely popular," Assistant U.S. Attorney Cameron Hayden said in a statement. "The practice of pole trapping hawks and owls has been exposed as an illegal method for killing federal protected birds."

Prosecutors said Schumacher estimated he had pole-trapped 100 birds. The practice involves putting leg hold traps on fence posts to illegally kill birds that naturally perch there, authorities said.

Authorities said officers set up surveillance in a three-year investigation and collected 34 carcasses of great-horned owls, red-tailed hawks, meadowlarks, turkey vultures and other birds. They said Schumacher admitted setting pole traps to kill birds he said were preying on his pen-reared pheasants, and that he knew pole trapping was illegal.

Hayden said earlier that raptors are mistakenly believed to prey primarily on pheasants, when they actually prefer snakes and rodents.

Authorities said Schumacher pleaded guilty to five counts that included killing 18 great-horned owls, five red-tailed hawks, three American kestrels and nine other migratory birds between 2003 and 2006. Two other counts involved transporting migratory birds. Prosecutors agreed to drop an eighth count involving the killing of 66 other migratory birds between 2003 and 2006.

The seven counts carry a maximum total sentence of 4 1/2 years in prison and a $275,000 fine, prosecutors said earlier.

NDWF CLUB CALENDAR

Barnes County Wildlife Club

October 10-Meeting at VFW, free elk burgers

November 2-Annual Banquet, $25/couple or $15 single, at the Valley City Eagles and must be 21 years of age

November 26-Big Buck Show at Valley City Eagles

December 12-Meeting with Christmas Party at the Eagles

Lincoln Sportsmen's Club

December 1-Big Buck Contest at the Tumbleweed Bar, More info TBA

Red River Area Sportsmen's Club

October 18-Meeting at Nature Center at 7:30 p.m.

October 18-National Wild Turkey Federation calling/presentation to Jr. Wildlife Club at 6:00 p.m. at the Nature Center

October 26-Hunter's Smoker at Eagles Club from 6-11 p.m.

November 15-Making Fishing Lures presentation to the Jr. Wildlife Club at 6:00 p.m. at the Nature Center

Sandhills Archery Club

October 17-Board Meeting at the Park at 7:00 p.m.

November 21-Annual Meeting and Board Meeting at the Park at 7:00 p.m.

December 15-Indoor Range Opens, Mon.-Fri. evenings

December 19-Board Meeting at the Park at 7:00 p.m.

Stutsman County Wildlife Federation

October 19-Banquet at the KC's

Do you have an idea for a story? We'd love to hear it, here's how to contact the North Dakota Wildlife Federation.

E-mail&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;[email protected]

Website&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...www.ndwf.org

Phone&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..1-888-827-2557

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..701-222-2557

Mail&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.PO Box 1091

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Bismarck, ND 58502

Address&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...1605 E. Capitol Ave.

.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...Bismarck, ND 58501


----------

